# BC Rich Delivers....or tries?



## 7deadlysins666 (Nov 3, 2009)

2010 NAMM! BC Rich Finally delivers a 7 string! Not sure if this is the only one.... Rock told me they were doing more than one model, so who knows....all I know is they ARE making one, and the specs aren't half bad!

Maple Body
Flame Maple Top
Neck Thru
Ebony Fingerboard
EMG 81-7; 707 
EMG PA2 Preamp
Kahler Trem

It is a Kerry King signature though  But it IS a start!






This is the only pic thus far.

*Super Awesome (non)mod Edit*

Just received this email from Tim Keyes, who used to/still runs the BCR custom shop, apparently he has taken on Rock Clouser's job as well(Rock is no longer with BC Rich).




Tim Keyes said:


> Hi Chris,
> 
> Rock and I worked in very close in Product Development this year.and when he left I took over his work. Rock and I paid very close attention to the polls you ran. Heck, I'm even a member (The Tonemeister). Thank you very much for doing that. It help us in our decision making.
> 
> ...


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Nov 3, 2009)

Don't like it 

Good on them for making moar 7 strings though.


----------



## Empryrean (Nov 3, 2009)

now if they made a 7 string eagle(w/o the busy controls)


----------



## ZeroSignal (Nov 3, 2009)

Any idea what scale length it is?


----------



## Kheros (Nov 3, 2009)

I'm not a real big fan of it, but anything for the extended range market is a plus. 



> Any idea what scale length it is?


----------



## 7deadlysins666 (Nov 3, 2009)

ZeroSignal said:


> Any idea what scale length it is?



Not listed on music farm's site, im guessing 25.5" which is ok with me for a 7. As long as they don't try that scale on an 8 string again. 

They also have a badass 6 string Stealth, and though Rock Clouser is no longer with BCR he talked a lot about a 7 string Stealth, so maybe (hopefully) there is atleast One more model without the KK graphics or EMGs.


----------



## TomAwesome (Nov 3, 2009)

They've done 7s before. This one doesn't do much for me, but it does look a bit nicer than the others they've done.


----------



## HammerAndSickle (Nov 3, 2009)

I dunno, I think it's alright looking, and I'm far from the target market. I mean, these are the kind of guitars BC rich makes. Very... out-there. What else did anyone expect?


----------



## 7deadlysins666 (Nov 3, 2009)

HammerAndSickle said:


> I dunno, I think it's alright looking, and I'm far from the target market. I mean, these are the kind of guitars BC rich makes. Very... out-there. What else did anyone expect?



We did many polls for these NAMM models, I've got a LONG email archive of me and Rock back and forth about this. We voted on every spec possible, including shape, color, pickups, construction, woods, etc. I think it is a step in the right direction, I just hope they have another model they're holding out on us because as this one looks promising, its not something I would pay $500+ for.


----------



## TMM (Nov 3, 2009)

Damn it, seriously, _anything_ but a Warlock.


----------



## NemesisTheory (Nov 3, 2009)

This is more than I was expecting. It has a Kahler! Woo! I would guess that if there is a signature like this, there will be a regular model as well.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Nov 3, 2009)

Only thing I don't dig is the EMG's. Might consider getting it and getting custom pickup covers made if the price is right.


----------



## guitarplayerone (Nov 3, 2009)

flame maple top+neck through+trem is awesome in my book


----------



## D-EJ915 (Nov 3, 2009)

This could be epic, his signature V (the expensive one) is awesome so I expect this one will be as well.


----------



## Xk6m6m5X (Nov 3, 2009)

i wanna know why its a kk sig..when he uses it on ONE song on the new slayer album


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Nov 3, 2009)

Because they need to attach someone's name to it so it will sell.


----------



## Xiphos68 (Nov 3, 2009)

I wonder if that's Kerry King's guitar. Because he had a seven string guitar that looked just like that on the recent guitar world slayer.


----------



## Xk6m6m5X (Nov 3, 2009)

its the one hes got on the guitar world...that why i know he only uses it on one song lol


----------



## D-EJ915 (Nov 3, 2009)

usually his just have the R on the headstock and not the whole name but I don't remember, guitar on the cover was awesome though


----------



## 7deadlysins666 (Nov 3, 2009)

Kornfann1024 said:


> its the one hes got on the guitar world...that why i know he only uses it on one song lol



Look at the headstock of the one on Guitar World. I guarantee there is an R logo, and not the script logo. The one pictured is obviously an import.

*EDIT*

GOOD NEWS! Shot them an email, and received this a couple hours later (talk about great response time)....



Tim Keyes said:


> Hi Chris,
> 
> Rock and I worked in very close in Product Development this year.and when he left I took over his work. Rock and I paid very close attention to the polls you ran. Heck, I'm even a member (The Tonemeister). Thank you very much for doing that. It help us in our decision making.
> 
> ...


----------



## Rick (Nov 3, 2009)

Oh. I thought Kerry King didn't like 7 strings.


----------



## Empryrean (Nov 3, 2009)

Awesome!!


Rick said:


> Oh. I thought Kerry King didn't like 7 strings.


----------



## 7deadlysins666 (Nov 3, 2009)

Empryrean said:


> Awesome!!



Read my last post, I just received VERY good news from Tim Keyes!  

Actually, I think im also going to post it in the original post so everyone sees it...


----------



## D-EJ915 (Nov 3, 2009)

whoa man that sounds awesome  BC Riches have been kickass lately so I can't wait to see what they come out with. (a gunslinger or assasin would be _AWESOME_)


----------



## Empryrean (Nov 3, 2009)

7deadlysins666 said:


> Read my last post, I just received VERY good news from Tim Keyes!
> 
> Actually, I think im also going to post it in the original post so everyone sees it...



I did man! I'm so excited to see whats in store for 2010!


----------



## XeoFLCL (Nov 3, 2009)

BC Rich 7 strings...


----------



## dmguitarist99 (Nov 3, 2009)

7deadlysins666 said:


> Not listed on music farm's site, im guessing 25.5" which is ok with me for a 7. As long as they don't try that scale on an 8 string again.
> 
> They also have a badass 6 string Stealth, and though Rock Clouser is no longer with BCR he talked a lot about a 7 string Stealth, so maybe (hopefully) there is atleast One more model without the KK graphics or EMGs.




A 7 string Stealth would give me a monster chubby


----------



## EliNoPants (Nov 4, 2009)

extended scale is a must for me, so i sure hope that's one of the other models they've got lined up...also, really hope it's a Stealth or a V, or, in my dream of dreams, an Ironbird (as much as i worship Chuck Schuldiner, the Ironbird IS the cooler looking guitar)


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Nov 4, 2009)

I actually dig it.


----------



## -mouse- (Nov 4, 2009)

7deadlysins666 said:


> 2010 NAMM! BC Rich Finally delivers a 7 string! Not sure if this is the only one.... Rock told me they were doing more than one model, so who knows....all I know is they ARE making one, and the specs aren't half bad!
> 
> Maple Body
> Flame Maple Top
> ...



this disappoints me because I would love a BC rich seven string but i fucking HATE that body shape.


----------



## wannabguitarist (Nov 4, 2009)

So this thing is gonna be all maple? That's supposed to sound really cool


----------



## MFB (Nov 4, 2009)

C'mon Stealth 7, or maybe Mockingbird 7?


----------



## thericoguy (Nov 4, 2009)

Interesting....


----------



## signalgrey (Nov 4, 2009)

Empryrean said:


> now if they made a 7 string eagle(w/o the busy controls)




yes sir! i like the busy controls though.


----------



## maxident213 (Nov 4, 2009)

How many signature model guitars does Kerry King have now?  Do they actually sell?

I second the motion for a 7-string Ironbird, that'd be the shit.


----------



## Prydogga (Nov 4, 2009)

Good god, Kerry King sigs look un-proportioned enough (neck to body wise) without a 7 string neck! It's good to see them branching out though.


----------



## Loomer (Nov 4, 2009)

New BC Rich 7's will be an interesting prospect indeed! It seems 2010 will see a LOT of new 7's. Jackson will be releasing a whole bunch of sevens in the near-future as well. Hell, even GIBSON is releasing sevens now


----------



## svart (Nov 4, 2009)

can't wait for the Jackson's!


----------



## iondestroyer1527 (Nov 4, 2009)

if they make an ironbird i *WILL* by it, there was one on here for sale a long time ago and i didn't see it in time  PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE 
p.s. if they do that white ironbird s.e. where half the fretboard was pearl in a seven ill shit and probably not care about my shitty pants until i own it!


----------



## possumkiller (Nov 4, 2009)

+1000000000000000000000000000 for ironbird with ofr7


----------



## maxident213 (Nov 4, 2009)

Trey Azagthoth should have a signature Ironbird. He deserves it, and it would kick ass.


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Nov 4, 2009)

ASM Pro 7 string? I'd buy that thing in a fuckin' heartbeat.



maxident213 said:


> Trey Azagthoth should have a signature Ironbird. He deserves it, and it would kick ass.



He's with dean now



This fact makes me suicidal.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Nov 4, 2009)

Yeah, I'd dig the shit out of a 7 string Ironbird OR Stealth. Hell, I'd take almost anything, Ignitor, Beast, pretty much anything but the Bich.

And yeah, Trey's signature with Dean is pretty much the biggest fail of signature guitars I've ever seen.

I just hope these 7's are priced accordingly if they're imports. If it's USA made then that'd be cool, but I really don't think $1500 for an import would be reasonable, which I could see happening with KK's name attached to it.


----------



## Zeromancer (Nov 4, 2009)

Ironbird or Stealth as a seven would be awesome!


----------



## Fred the Shred (Nov 4, 2009)

As far as I'm concerned, there's only one brand associated with the name "Bernie Rico" that does 7-strings I really relate to, and it's not BC Rich.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Nov 4, 2009)

Yeah, those are 2 different markets dude. Custom shop vs production. If Bernie Rico Jr. could do BCR shapes I'd probably already have like 2-3 of his customs


----------



## harkonnen8 (Nov 4, 2009)

i want 27inch 7string warlock with fixed bridge


----------



## abysmalrites (Nov 4, 2009)

As long as they use the specs for that warlock on another shape, I'm down.

I hope Jackson makes a 7 warrior or kelly. I love those shapes.


----------



## Fred the Shred (Nov 4, 2009)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> Yeah, those are 2 different markets dude. Custom shop vs production. If Bernie Rico Jr. could do BCR shapes I'd probably already have like 2-3 of his customs



I know they are different markets, but part of that is due to some degeneration of what BC Rich was about - I don't see the same line of thought that made me look at the brand and GAS seriously. 

It's not even being a cork-sniffer bringing out the production vs. custom shop debate, but more of a lack of that famed Rico "flare" in most of their current line.


----------



## possumkiller (Nov 4, 2009)

yeah id have to agree with the asm pro7. i had an asm pro and it was just badass. if they made it with the same specs in a 7 (with a reverse head would be better though!) i would be all over it.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Nov 4, 2009)

It's a company, they're here to make money 

BRJ's work looks fantastic, I just really don't dig his shapes, except the Vixen  If I was any good at design I'd design something and get him to build it for me, but alas, I have no imagination


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Nov 4, 2009)

It's a company, they're here to make money 

BRJ's work looks fantastic, I just really don't dig his shapes, except the Vixen  If I was any good at design I'd design something and get him to build it for me, but alas, I have no imagination


----------



## snuif09 (Nov 4, 2009)

i like it alot there is nothing wrong with kk signatures my kkv is a pretty good guitar =)


----------



## Skullet (Nov 4, 2009)

2010 BC Rich - The Music Farm - Guitars and More
more 2010 models


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Nov 4, 2009)

No other 7's though. That Stealth Pro looks pretty slick though.


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Nov 4, 2009)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> Yeah, I'd dig the shit out of a 7 string Ironbird OR Stealth. Hell, I'd take almost anything, Ignitor, Beast, pretty much anything but the Bich.
> 
> And yeah, Trey's signature with Dean is pretty much the biggest fail of signature guitars I've ever seen.
> 
> I just hope these 7's are priced accordingly if they're imports. If it's USA made then that'd be cool, but I really don't think $1500 for an import would be reasonable, which I could see happening with KK's name attached to it.



I can't believe Trey hasn't been seen with a gunslinger retro. I dont understand why he would go to dean...can someone shed some light on this, other than the fact that dean would probably pay him more than BC Rich...

And yeah JJ - If I were Trey Motherfuckin' Azagthoth I'd have me an Ironbird 7 with a flat top, Creme binding, ebony board, diamond inlays, Kahler or Original Floyd (either would be sick), blaze7 neck and Evolution7.

Someone needs to do a mockup of an Ironbird with a widow headstock...I dont know if that would look overkill or badass


----------



## Edroz (Nov 4, 2009)

CrushingAnvil said:


> I can't believe Trey hasn't been seen with a gunslinger retro. I dont understand why he would go to dean...can someone shed some light on this, other than the fact that dean would probably pay him more than BC Rich...




possibly a bigger paycheck and because his bandmate David Vincent works for Dean. i'd say that has a lot to do with it


----------



## Dusty201087 (Nov 4, 2009)

dmguitarist99 said:


> A 7 string Stealth would give me a monster chubby



As it would with me  another thing I'm hoping... NO BLACK GUITARS!!! I think that fad died about when it started  



Loomer said:


> New BC Rich 7's will be an interesting prospect indeed! It seems 2010 will see a LOT of new 7's. Jackson will be releasing a whole bunch of sevens in the near-future as well. Hell, even GIBSON is releasing sevens now



We have accomplished what we set out to do.

I think this picture is applicable:


----------



## maxident213 (Nov 5, 2009)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> And yeah, Trey's signature with Dean is pretty much the biggest fail of signature guitars I've ever seen.



I just went to the Dean site to have a look at this, and I really can't disagree with you. They show two Trey guitars, and they both look pretty goofy.

Think I'll pretend I never heard about this. Trey = Ironbird


----------



## nikt (Nov 5, 2009)

this without the graphics, and V please


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Nov 5, 2009)

Edroz said:


> possibly a bigger paycheck and because his bandmate David Vincent works for Dean. i'd say that has a lot to do with it



Eugh, Bring Steve Tucker back...


----------



## Scareguitars (Nov 5, 2009)

hmmm, I bought a 7-string warlock with flloyd rose some years ago. payed approx. $700,- and I am really satisfied with it, although my new main 7-string is the rusty cooley from dean... hopefully b.c. brings out some other modells too


----------



## abysmalrites (Nov 5, 2009)

CrushingAnvil said:


> Eugh, Bring Steve Tucker back...




+1


----------



## Kevp714 (Nov 5, 2009)

Hmmm. at least they're trying. Ive never been much of a fan of BC Rich. i do like some of their shapes though. I'm also not all that fond of most things that have KK's name stamped on it. just my take...

I do, however, like Steve Smyth's (formerly of Nevermore) custom BC Rich 7s. something about them really catches my eye =)







It would be pretty cool if they started making a standard production model of his guitars. Though I dont see them going that route...


----------



## Dusty201087 (Nov 5, 2009)

Kevp714 said:


> Hmmm. at least they're trying. Ive never been much of a fan of BC Rich. i do like some of their shapes though. I'm also not all that fond of most things that have KK's name stamped on it. just my take...
> 
> I do, however, like Steve Smyth's (formerly of Nevermore) custom BC Rich 7s. something about them really catches my eye =)
> 
> ...



There was a thread a while ago about that. Steve actually privately sent a message to a board member saying that we should keep an eye out for his signature, and that never happened. Needless to say we were pretty disappointed with mister Smyth.


----------



## TheHandOfStone (Nov 5, 2009)

The edit about multiple models gave me a boner.


----------



## The Echthros (Nov 5, 2009)

anybody have pics of the new guitars? The music farm link leads to their page but says the particular page is not found....


----------



## iondestroyer1527 (Nov 6, 2009)

OMFG THAT IGNITOR IS THE FUCK! NO DEGREE OF CAPS OR VULGARITY WOULD PROPERLY DESCRIBE HOW HARD I JUST CAME!


----------



## Scareguitars (Nov 6, 2009)

just found a picture of my 7-string warlock...


----------



## Kevp714 (Nov 6, 2009)

Dusty201087 said:


> There was a thread a while ago about that. Steve actually privately sent a message to a board member saying that we should keep an eye out for his signature, and that never happened. Needless to say we were pretty disappointed with mister Smyth.



I would have loved that! 
...it is very dissapointing. I wonder what happened?


----------



## Skullet (Nov 6, 2009)

Dusty201087 said:


> There was a thread a while ago about that. Steve actually privately sent a message to a board member saying that we should keep an eye out for his signature, and that never happened. Needless to say we were pretty disappointed with mister Smyth.


 My Photos Photo Gallery - Photo 12 of 12 by Steve Smyth - MySpace Photos


----------



## Randy (Nov 6, 2009)

I remember somebody visiting the BC Rich booth at NAMM a couple years ago and asking about a Steve Smyth signature and they didn't even know who he was.


----------



## synrgy (Nov 6, 2009)

If they made a 7 string version of the Assassin FX6, I'd be all over that. 

Bonus points for longer scale.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Nov 6, 2009)

I still find it hard to believe a guy who once said 7 strings were pointless, now has a 7 string signature despite barely using it.

I hope the other models are better.


----------



## norrin radcliff (Nov 6, 2009)

Unfortunately, I could never get into these body shapes. Interestingly enough, anyone I've asked about these guitars (that owns one) loves it - and I'm talking about guys that have owned these guitars for 20 years...

The closest I've gotten to a "radical" shape was an Ibanez Voyager - whic was a nice guitar, but not much of a departure from my RG roots.


----------



## IAMLORDVADER (Nov 7, 2009)

hopefully this leads to better things


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Nov 7, 2009)

It's certainly a step in the right direction.


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Nov 7, 2009)

I wish they'd just make an Ignitor 7 again...


----------



## JerkyChid (Nov 7, 2009)

Kevp714 said:


> I would have loved that!
> ...it is very dissapointing. I wonder what happened?


 That was me. I was talking to Steve and basically said "Dude you need a sig 7 model! People would love it!" He said that there would be one.

Then months after NAMM he shows up with a SIX string sig model you can order through the Customshop 

That said, I am really lookin foreward to the KK7 sig and the other model they are putting out next year. Still wish they would do a proper 8 string Beast..


----------



## 7deadlysins666 (Nov 7, 2009)

Esp Griffyn said:


> I wish they'd just make an Ignitor 7 again...



They will make as many of them as you want......the Ignitor is a Custom Shop only shape. So you've got to go custom to get one. It will probably never be an import shape.


----------



## Dusty201087 (Nov 7, 2009)

Skullet said:


> My Photos Photo Gallery - Photo 12 of 12 by Steve Smyth - MySpace Photos



My response:



JerkyChid said:


> That was me. I was talking to Steve and basically said "Dude you need a sig 7 model! People would love it!" He said that there would be one.
> 
> Then months after NAMM he shows up with a SIX string sig model you can order through the Customshop
> 
> That said, I am really lookin foreward to the KK7 sig and the other model they are putting out next year. Still wish they would do a proper 8 string Beast..



He really let on there would be a seven  very disappointing.



Randy said:


> I remember somebody visiting the BC Rich booth at NAMM a couple years ago and asking about a Steve Smyth signature and they didn't even know who he was.



This also happened around that same time, and I wonder if it was just dumb employees or they really just don't give a shit 



Esp Griffyn said:


> I wish they'd just make an Ignitor 7 again...




That's what I was hoping the SS sig would be. I'd be all over one if it came out, I'm not a huge fan of "metal" shapes, but for some reason this one just really appeals to me.


----------



## lcsper (Nov 8, 2009)

Screw that KK model stuff. I dig that it is a Warlock since I do own one, but common, not Kerry King, and where is the pointy 7-in-line headstock instead of that ugly ass beast headstock? At least its a nechthru...


----------



## arktan (Nov 8, 2009)

If they did a Stealth sevenstring with a 25.5 scale i would be all over it. But this one isn't my cup of tea. I prefer either the Stealth/Xiphos/Warrior or the Superstrat shapes.


----------



## asmegin_slayer (Nov 8, 2009)

:cough:


----------



## TimSE (Nov 8, 2009)

i wouldnt wanna own it but its truly killer


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Nov 8, 2009)

7deadlysins666 said:


> They will make as many of them as you want......the Ignitor is a Custom Shop only shape. So you've got to go custom to get one. It will probably never be an import shape.



Tbh I would never spend money on a "metal" shaped guitar again.


----------



## Edroz (Nov 8, 2009)

i'm not much of a Kerry King fan, nor do i care for his signature guitars, but a production model 7 string with a Kahler is a nice option .


----------



## JeffFromMtl (Nov 8, 2009)

Tribal FTL!


----------



## Ironberry (Nov 8, 2009)

Kerry King plays sevens?


----------



## 7deadlysins666 (Nov 8, 2009)

Here's a new Custom Shop model....maybe they did some test CS models?... Seen a lot more than usual as of late...


----------



## JerkyChid (Nov 8, 2009)

Ironberry said:


> Kerry King plays sevens?


 
Yeah on God Hates Us All and the new album, not sure what else.
The 7 he used on GHUA is like a regular KKWarlock but with custom Dimarzios and a Floyd.


----------



## Dusty201087 (Nov 8, 2009)

Ironberry said:


> Kerry King plays sevens?



He did for one song recently and then said some really stupid stuff about sevens 



7deadlysins666 said:


> Here's a new Custom Shop model....maybe they did some test CS models?... Seen a lot more than usual as of late...



I'd buy that! 



asmegin_slayer said:


> :cough:



Ugh, BC rich customs are too expensive, I wish I could get my hands on a seven stealth/ignitor


----------



## The Echthros (Nov 9, 2009)

i saw that wave 7 a couple days ago. it is truly sick. if they can get that in a production 7 I might have to buy it. +10000000000000000000000000 for ignitor


----------



## 7deadlysins666 (Nov 9, 2009)

Dusty201087 said:


> He did for one song recently and then said some really stupid stuff about sevens
> 
> 
> 
> ...




The pricetag on that stealth is pretty reasonable. $1499 for a CS 7 string Stealth gives me GAS.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Nov 9, 2009)

7deadlysins666 said:


> The pricetag on that stealth is pretty reasonable. $1499 for a CS 7 string Stealth gives me GAS.



Used, at GC, I wouldn't be surprised if they had no idea what the original price of that guitar was. 

This is the same place that recently priced an Ibanez USA Custom at $200 because "it seemed fake".


----------



## vampiregenocide (Nov 9, 2009)

MaxOfMetal said:


> This is the same place that recently priced an Ibanez USA Custom at $200 because "it seemed fake".



Damn I would've pounced on that.


----------



## 7deadlysins666 (Nov 9, 2009)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Used, at GC, I wouldn't be surprised if they had no idea what the original price of that guitar was.
> 
> This is the same place that recently priced an Ibanez USA Custom at $200 because "it seemed fake".



Speaking of that, be careful. There is a Chibanez K7 on used.guitarcenter for $999. I emailed them about it asking for pics of the headstock, of course no reply back. It sure does look like a Chibanez though....





Trem color is wrong, pickup rings?, shape is off, color is off, and of course its just a coincidence they didn't catch the headstock in the picture.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Nov 9, 2009)

That is most certainly a Chibanez K-7. For all the reasons you stated, plus look at the fret access. The cut aways are all fucked up.


----------



## MikeH (Nov 9, 2009)

Not a fan of the Warlock body. Hell, not really a fan of much of what BCR has to offer. The only interest I would have would be in a Gunslinger 7, and for that, I'd take an Ibby 7 over it anyday.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Nov 9, 2009)

I'm not a huge BC Rich fan, but if they have a decent import 7 at an affordable price, then perhaps a crazy shaped project guitar will be in order.


----------



## JerkyChid (Nov 10, 2009)

I'm thinking it'll be $1000 or more since that's what his other high end signature models are and the non KK 7 (which we no nothing about only that it's not tied to Kerry and doesn't have EMGs) will probably be 800 or more since that's what other high end models are.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Nov 10, 2009)

That's a pretty nice price range, even on the KK7. I wouldn't mind shelling out around $1000 for the guitar (less if I score a used/demo model) and then putting in some cash for a refinish (tribal = lame). Maybe even some different pickups. 

I certainly like how different it is from other production 7s. I mean, where else can you find an all maple thru-neck with Kahler for under $2000? 

I'm curious what the non-KK 7-string will be. I think the only shapes I'll be totally averse to getting are a Gunslinger, Assassin, ASM, Outlaw, Bich, or Zombie. I simply can't get into those shapes, and the Super Strat ones are just stale, and that's coming from an Ibanez guy.


----------



## mattofvengeance (Nov 10, 2009)

7deadlysins666 said:


> Speaking of that, be careful. There is a Chibanez K7 on used.guitarcenter for $999. I emailed them about it asking for pics of the headstock, of course no reply back. It sure does look like a Chibanez though....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I had a feeling that was fake. Those bastards.


----------



## JerkyChid (Nov 10, 2009)

Well seeing as the new guy in charge of BCR decisions looked at that old poll, I'm thinking a V since that's what won and BCR seems to have more Vs coming in 2010


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Nov 10, 2009)

JerkyChid said:


> Well seeing as the new guy in charge of BCR decisions looked at that old poll, I'm thinking a V since that's what won and BCR seems to have more Vs coming in 2010



I'd really dig a BC Rich V, I've always loved Pat O'Brien's. If they release a pointy, symmetrical V with either a set or thru-neck for under $1500 I can almost guarantee my purchase. It having a trem would be one hell of a bonus.


----------



## JerkyChid (Nov 10, 2009)

From the poll


Most voted for: V, 27+ scale, fixed bridge, not black

2nd most voted for: Warlock, 25.5 scale, Floyd Rose, black

The poll also has Mohogany being the tonewood of choice with a reverse pointed headstock.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Nov 10, 2009)

JerkyChid said:


> From the poll
> 
> 
> Most voted for: V, 27+ scale, fixed bridge, not black
> ...



If those are the specs, then unfortunately it's not for me. The 27" scale just isn't my bag. I guess I could try it out, but I've yet to play a 27" scale guitar that I really like. I much prefer 25.5".


----------



## JerkyChid (Nov 10, 2009)

MaxOfMetal said:


> If those are the specs, then unfortunately it's not for me. The 27" scale just isn't my bag. I guess I could try it out, but I've yet to play a 27" scale guitar that I really like. I much prefer 25.5".


 
Ya never know. The only production baritone that I know of that BCR put out was 30 scale. so it might just be 25.5 but then I wouldn't be too happy with it lol. Oh well, have to wait and see


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Nov 10, 2009)

JerkyChid said:


> Ya never know. The only production baritone that I know of that BCR put out was 30 scale. so it might just be 25.5 but then I wouldn't be too happy with it lol. Oh well, have to wait and see



Very true, though it was a poll after all.

I'd have no problem with them catering to the majority, as it is the right thing to do, from their perspective.


----------



## JerkyChid (Nov 14, 2009)

A guy at BCR Players went to a BCR clinic and was told there are *3* Seven Strings coming out.

(and more 6s. Ironbirds, Mocks, etc)


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Nov 14, 2009)

JerkyChid said:


> A guy at BCR Players went to a BCR clinic and was told there are *3* Seven Strings coming out.
> 
> (and more 6s. Ironbirds, Mocks, etc)



NICE!!!

Any news on what shapes?


----------



## JerkyChid (Nov 14, 2009)

MaxOfMetal said:


> NICE!!!
> 
> Any news on what shapes?


 
None that I can see but it looks like they break down like this

Kerry King sig
25.5 scale
Baritone scale

If that's right then I'm thinking the poll did it! Also if they are going off of the poll then one will be a V and the other a Warlock but that's up in the air.

BTW, if you like 5 Finger Death punch or super strats nuts check this out 









Onto other stuff, 
colors for 2010: neon green, Pearl white , Satin Fire Ice, black cherry, onyx with chameleon bevels, antique violin, trans-amber, trans blue burst, Satin Ice Blue, trans-purple... 
Also, according to what the BCRP member got from the clinic was that half of BCR customers are into the more rounded classic stuff (Bich, Mock, Eagle, ASM); so half of the new guitars will fit that.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Nov 14, 2009)

I'm not at all a Five Finger Death Punch fan, but that natural with minimal inlay, and reverse headstock is mighty fine.


----------



## JerkyChid (Nov 14, 2009)

MaxOfMetal said:


> I'm not at all a Five Finger Death Punch fan, but that natural with minimal inlay, and reverse headstock is mighty fine.


 
It has less inlay than the model it's based on, a reverse pointy instead of a small 3x3 and it looks like an N-Tune tuner on the tone pot. Nifty

EDIT: Since some people might've missed what was on the music farm site, here's some of the 2010 models.


----------



## XeoFLCL (Nov 14, 2009)

JerkyChid said:


>




Do want, I hope these are under a grand, as I'll prolly end up getting one


----------



## JerkyChid (Nov 14, 2009)

XeoFLCL said:


> Do want, I hope these are under a grand, as I'll prolly end up getting one


 Most likely 800 - 1000 like the other high end stuff. Good range imo


----------



## 7deadlysins666 (Nov 14, 2009)

JerkyChid said:


> None that I can see but it looks like they break down like this
> 
> Kerry King sig
> 25.5 scale
> ...



There is no conformation on a baritone scale 7 from BC Rich. All will probably be 25.5" scale. It could be, but I don't think there is going to be another warlock. Rock spoke a LOT about a 7 string Stealth, and if they went by the poll (which I am pretty sure they were heavily influenced by it) im predicting a JR. V, and a Stealth. Now don't hold me to the stealth, but it is a big possibility (and I will crap my pants).


----------



## JerkyChid (Nov 14, 2009)

7deadlysins666 said:


> There is no conformation on a baritone scale 7 from BC Rich. All will probably be 25.5" scale. It could be, but I don't think there is going to be another warlock. Rock spoke a LOT about a 7 string Stealth, and if they went by the poll (which I am pretty sure they were heavily influenced by it) im predicting a JR. V, and a Stealth. Now don't hold me to the stealth, but it is a big possibility (and I will crap my pants).


 
I never said there would be a baritone scale for sure just that if they were using the poll then that would be a way you could find out what the other two 7s are. That said, a 7 string Stealth would be sweet as fuck


----------



## Empryrean (Nov 14, 2009)

That eagle gives me a raging clue!


----------



## Wi77iam (Nov 15, 2009)

What's that green one in the corner?  I love green guitars.


----------



## 7deadlysins666 (Nov 15, 2009)

Wi77iam said:


> What's that green one in the corner?  I love green guitars.



Looks like a Gunslinger. Probably are releasing one or thats a custom one. There were talks of "Green" guitars in 2010, and the Gunslinger fits that perfectly (especially with the back end)


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Nov 15, 2009)

If those pics were taken at the Music Farm facility, then there's a chance that green guitar could just be from a different brand all together.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Nov 15, 2009)

I think it's a USA custom gunslinger if I remember


----------



## Dusty201087 (Nov 15, 2009)

JerkyChid said:


>



Here's hoping this comes out as a seven


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Nov 15, 2009)

Dusty201087 said:


> Here's hoping this comes out as a seven



+1

Same color too!


----------



## JerkyChid (Nov 15, 2009)

MaxOfMetal said:


> +1
> 
> Same color too!


 
Satin's an awesome finish  
smooooooth


----------



## Wi77iam (Nov 16, 2009)

I want green gunslinger!!


----------



## 7deadlysins666 (Nov 16, 2009)

Wi77iam said:


> I want green gunslinger!!



You know, even though I do not play 6 string guitars anymore, I miss my Gunslinger dearly. I got it for a complete STEAL too. It was a 1987 USA handmade Gunslinger, Alder body, Maple neck, single EMG 81, Grover Tuners, Gotoh floyd rose, badass trippy 80s graphic, and I scored it WITH case for a whopping $180. I wish I would have never sold that guitar.  

Here is an OLD picture:






*Edit* I may have a NOS BC Rich 7 on the way.... not sure yet.


----------



## Samer (Nov 16, 2009)

A super strat 7 with natural wood finish 27 inch + 27 frets with dimarzios // that would be pure win from B.C. Rich!


----------



## chips400 (Nov 16, 2009)

ignightor 7 trans blue fixed bridge


----------



## Lorne (Jan 15, 2010)

I guess you guys missed this new model for 2010 then



















































I hope that will make some of you guys happier now

Shame,as per usual HHI's Bass selection sucks monkey balls AGAIN


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jan 15, 2010)

That has it's own entire thread.

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/se...-bc-rich-stealth-pro-marc-rizzo-7-string.html


----------



## Lorne (Jan 15, 2010)

Ah-Ok Sorry,bass player,did a BC Rich search,but that didn't turn up

Did you guys see the 7 string V Prototypes that were on Ebay? Don't know if they are going into production though


----------



## JerkyChid (Jan 15, 2010)

Lorne said:


> Ah-Ok Sorry,bass player,did a BC Rich search,but that didn't turn up
> 
> Did you guys see the 7 string V Prototypes that were on Ebay? Don't know if they are going into production though


 
LOL yes Lorne and they were posted here first and people went apeshit for them; also the Purple one is availible to buy now; the red one didn't get approval


----------



## xkovacsx (Jan 15, 2010)

not too crazy about the kerry king 7, but i really liked the jr v 7 and the marc rizzo 7.


----------

